# USMC birthday.



## IKE (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy 243rd birthday to the Marine Corps......OO-RAH !!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday to my Marine Dad. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Nov 10, 2018)

Short article and the names of the Marines that raised the flag on Iwo Jima.

https://www.historyhit.com/marines-iwo-jima/


----------



## Falcon (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy  Birthday  to all   Marines;  Then  and  NOW !


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you marines!!!


----------



## patoot (Nov 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday all you Devil Dogs............


----------

